# Bot TZA 10.56



## Magic (Jan 11, 2013)

Good or bad trading?:chuncky:


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Magic said:


> Good or bad trading?:chuncky:


you will see tomorrow


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2013)

i really do not have that patient, my friend, i am pretty sure that SPY will suffer big dump in next day. u will c it

:encouragement:


----------



## Hobotrader (Feb 10, 2013)

What's your time horizon?


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd wait for advice from lonewolf or thenegotiator, their style seems to match yours


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2013)

Hobotrader said:


> What's your time horizon?


4-6 business days


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2013)

webber22 said:


> I'd wait for advice from lonewolf or thenegotiator, their style seems to match yours


i am so happy to hear about that.:encouragement:


----------



## Hobotrader (Feb 10, 2013)

Good, I tried to short last year using a few VIX ETFs seeing a they were at 5 year lows but I hang on waiting for a crash. Made 30% in a week or two, I didn't sell. Then dipped down into losses - I didn't have a set timeframe - I thought a bigger crash would happen if I continued waiting but the entire positions died. Levered ETFs, you can't stay in them for too long the rollover just kills it over time (it heads straight for 0 but will never touch). They will just keep reverse splitting it when it gets too low to be listed...

Good luck! I think I bought TZA in late Dec 2011, totally got massacred, I thought it was a fake rally lol, turned out it went 16% from there. How are you getting around the FX fees btw? I just opened up Questrade and they charge FX rate + 2% =/.


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2013)

Hobotrader said:


> Good, I tried to short last year using a few VIX ETFs seeing a they were at 5 year lows but I hang on waiting for a crash. Made 30% in a week or two, I didn't sell. Then dipped down into losses - I didn't have a set timeframe - I thought a bigger crash would happen if I continued waiting but the entire positions died. Levered ETFs, you can't stay in them for too long the rollover just kills it over time (it heads straight for 0 but will never touch). They will just keep reverse splitting it when it gets too low to be listed...
> 
> Good luck! I think I bought TZA in late Dec 2011, totally got massacred, I thought it was a fake rally lol, turned out it went 16% from there. How are you getting around the FX fees btw? I just opened up Questrade and they charge FX rate + 2% =/.


thanx your post, my friend, 

let me show you something to prove my decision, be honestly,trust me, i'm not gambler! i have my trading reason.









Moreover, i opened my account in TD waterhouse, one trade charge me 10 dollar, it's not good deal...hehe


----------



## Hobotrader (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't think the S&P really should be this high given the economy, I mean there was barely a budge in US GDP yet the stock markets grew 16%...There's a lot of inflationary forces at play from the QE + Twists. If this were an honest un-manipulated market going short would be a no brainer. In fact I tried shorting several times, and I did set some positions up yesterday but **** happens lol...You just have to know when to get out...We are definitely on the top though or carving out a massive long term top. It's possible you can get a minor correction now but a gap fill later...the problem with levered ETFs is time. You will be right on this, but will you lose gains because of the theta values of the underlying assets TZA is using to short...I'm very tempted to do what you did myself but maybe I've been burned too many times lol...Good luck in any case. Did the Sequester deal go through?


----------



## Hobotrader (Feb 10, 2013)

In your chart, if the red line is hit, you mean to say the bull trend is done?

I like these levered ETFs when they work. You basically kill the gains of all mutual funds and hedge funds in 1 raid within a week vs. their performance in a year.


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2013)

Hobotrader said:


> In your chart, if the red line is hit, you mean to say the bull trend is done?
> 
> I like these levered ETFs when they work. You basically kill the gains of all mutual funds and hedge funds in 1 raid within a week vs. their performance in a year.


"stop to sell" at 10.70


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2013)

Hobotrader said:


> I don't think the S&P really should be this high given the economy, I mean there was barely a budge in US GDP yet the stock markets grew 16%...There's a lot of inflationary forces at play from the QE + Twists. If this were an honest un-manipulated market going short would be a no brainer. In fact I tried shorting several times, and I did set some positions up yesterday but **** happens lol...You just have to know when to get out...We are definitely on the top though or carving out a massive long term top. It's possible you can get a minor correction now but a gap fill later...the problem with levered ETFs is time. You will be right on this, but will you lose gains because of the theta values of the underlying assets TZA is using to short...I'm very tempted to do what you did myself but maybe I've been burned too many times lol...Good luck in any case. Did the Sequester deal go through?


ok， my friend， i have read your post a few times carefully, now, i have some suggestions for you, and wish it helpful.

Just like you said , for leverage ETF(LE), so if you want make quick money, LE is a very good vehicle, but it's very danger. so, timing is the key point. my point is if you want play LE, you can not rely on FA totally, you have to be a super technical analysis as well.

FA is good , and very reliable, but the problem is you never know when it is working, right? however, my friend, you played TZA on FA, i think that's why you reduced you account balance.

On the otherside, Technical Analysis(TA), especially reading the chart, can help you to find the accurate point When you should in and when you shoud out.


----------

